# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 27 ... (gign)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیست و هفتم ...

**gign**
*
*

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*

*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*

*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*

*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*

*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*

*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*

*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*

*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)*

*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*

*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*

*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*

*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*

*15.نظرت درباره نام کاربریش ؟* 

*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*

*17. ی ارزو واسش :*

*18.ی نصیحت :*
*مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## kahkoo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ طبابت

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نکرده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ به دلیل بی اعصابی نمیدونم*  :Yahoo (117): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ A.z.s

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ بارسلونا 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 11 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) کاتالان*  :Yahoo (94): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسکُ تا خونشون همراهی میکنه*  :Yahoo (4): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ پسر عمه م*  :Yahoo (4): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (112): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه باس حرفه ای میبود.

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بچه خوبیه بدی ازش ندیدم*  :Yahoo (99): 
*ولی خوبیم خیلی ندیدم*  :Yahoo (4): *


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ اسمشو دوس دارم*  :Yahoo (9): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
Mohsen Chavoshi - Sange Sabour

**

17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی 

18.ی نصیحت : ندارم*

----------


## Milad.Bt

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟قطعا پزشکــ

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟من ندیدم* :Yahoo (21): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟کمی تا حدودی 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟خیــر

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟شایدa.z.s* :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟....

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟فرقــی نداره فکر میکنم* :Yahoo (35): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)بارسیــنــا* :Yahoo (21): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟راه خودشونو میرن-__-

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟....**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (110): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟خیر،بیشتــر بشه لطفا-__-

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟....

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟تلفظشو نمیدونم ی جوریه...* :Yahoo (101): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*


*17.ارزو واسش : ب همه آرزوهاشون اگه ب صلاحشون هست برسن و اینکــه یک روز برن ورزشگاه و از نزدیک شاهد بازی بارسا باشن* :Yahoo (112): 
*و*



*
18.ی نصیحت :*




درآخر اینکــه امیدوارم در شهر ما روزای خوبــی رو سپری کنید با آدم های خوبی آشنا بشید ووووووو از اون دکتر باسوادای خوووووب خوبــ بشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## a.z.s

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ متخصص قلب

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نداره

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله دوست منه ها

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نوچ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خب معلومه منو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی اعتقادش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟18

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) ببر مازندران

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک باو

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هاردی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (99): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نوچ باید حداقل حرفه ای بود

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد نداره ولی ویژگی خوبش تحمل بالاشه(برعکس من)

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : بیا برات خریدمش
**

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزو مینم همه ارزو هاش برآورده بشه

18.ی نصیحت : فعلا ندارم*

----------


## Saeed735

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟نیدونم...واویلا...با نیدونم شروع شد...خدا بقیشو بخیر کنه....
..حالا شاید آنالیزور فوتبال...

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همش طرفداری بارسارو میکنه خب...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی...دوستی مث من داره...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟a.z.s و من که دیگه قضیه منو همه میدونن

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو بارسا* ***و انسانیت

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10 تایی حتما جمع میشن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)..غارساییببخشید دیگه....خخخ شوخی بود

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوکس از این...کاش منم مث این از سوکس نمیترسیدم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟بازم بارسا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟اینا

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی...ولی بهتر بودمدیر بخش ورزشی شه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا نامحسوس و به جا عمل میکنه...این ویژگیشو دوس دارم...*
* 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه دیگخواهش عاجزانه دارم یه توضیحی در مورد این بده پرنیا

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :همیشه شادو سرحال و پیروز و سلامتو موفق در کنار عزیزانش....

18.ی نصیحت :ندارم*

----------


## کـاملیـا

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  فقط پزشکی 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نیـدونم  

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  تا حدودی 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  نــع 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ A.Z.S 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ ۵ 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  پســرا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) عقاب گیلکی  (شوخی بود  )

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ از سوسک میترسه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  هیچکی چون اصلا نمیشناسمش 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ بی شــــــک 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟  بعــــله 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  چی هست اصلا 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  بیا اوجولات بخور 

17. ی ارزو واسش :  همیشــه شاد باشـــی 

18.ی نصیحت :   من خودم نیاز به نصیحت دارم*

----------


## fateme.tehran

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتر شد رف*

*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ اون کار ضایع نمیکنع..هم دانشگاهی علی بهاری شده ،علی نمیذاره*

*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟لایک*

*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ خیر.عالی بوده خداروشکر*


*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ با @a.z.s و   @kahkoo*   بیشتر جوره

*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی حبهه گیری دختران*

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ باز این ازون سوالاس که باید گیگور مندل به همراه جوزف تامسون و نیوتون بشینن درموردش بحث کنن که ما باید از کجا بفهمیم*

*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟صد در صد پسرا*

*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) گیگابیت*

*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک* 

*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمیدونم*

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* 

*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ yeah*

*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ به سرعت ناراحتیشو به محبت تبدیل میکنه*

*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ حقشه.مالشه زندگیشه*

*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*

*17. ی ارزو واسش : دکتر عالی ای بی..سعادت دنیوی و اخروی*

*18.ی نصیحت :
با علی و a.z.s خلاف ملاف نکن
*

----------


## parnia-sh

به به ببین کی اینجاست :Yahoo (4):    ....ممد اون دستگاه شوک رو بیار زودی باش  :Yahoo (76):  
خب بریم سر وقت سوالاااااااا :Yahoo (35):     ... 

تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟جراح قلب :Yahoo (90):      ....از این دکترای باحال که باهاشون حرف میزنی انرژی میگیری  :Y (565):  
ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده?تا حالا که ندیدم  :Yahoo (35):  

.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره..خیلیییسییی زیاد  :Yahoo (112):  
.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نچ...یه نمه ..وقتی حوصله نداره :Yahoo (21): 

.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟a.z.sاخه اینم سوال داشت مثل این پت و مت  هستن         :Y (531):  :Yahoo (4): 

.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه??بارسل     و ....نمیدونم..خاله زنک بودن :Y (622): 
.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟18 اون دوتا رئالین نمیشه دیگ  :Yahoo (21): 
.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسراا فکر کنم :Yahoo (21): 
.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)عاقا عقابه(میدونم کتاب داستان نیس :Yahoo (4): )شوخی کردم.....یه شحصیت جالبی داره نمیشه توصیفش کرد هرچی فکرمیکنم نمیدنم چه لقبی بهش بدم     این خوبه....  :Y (667):  :Yahoo (24):    این دوتا باهم

.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟دست به دست هم در افق محو میشن والا :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  ا

شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی مینداز??خودم :Yahoo (4): 

شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (99):  
.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه چرا ابی نیس? :Y (659):  ?بگم ممد لهتون کنه.. :Y (618):  

از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ازاینکه وقتی لازم باشه جدی میشه وقتی هم لازم باشه مهربون....بدی???نمدونم :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (21): 
.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟اخه این یعنی چه...ممد این یعنی چی?? :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (80):  

. یه هدیه بهش بده ??ازاینا ببری توپ طلا
ی ارزو واسش?به تمام ارزوهاش برسه :Yahoo (81):  
بالاسری همیشه مراقبش باشه :Yahoo (88):  

یه نصیحت؛در حدش نیسم ...فقط یه چیزی اون شکلکه که خیلی استفاده میکنی یه جوریه :Yahoo (110):  
.
.

ممد کوجا رفتی???? :Yahoo (21): شوک تموم شد...من برم ببینم این کجا رفت :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Parniya

> *.* *
> 15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه دیگخواهش عاجزانه دارم یه توضیحی در مورد این بده پرنیا
> *






> *
> 15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  چی هست اصلا 
> *



دوسه تان منظور اسم نام کاربریش هستا  :Y (502):

----------


## moho

*به به ، متحد استراتژیک بنده در تایپیک طنز *  :Yahoo (8): *

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک*  :Yahoo (21): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ روزایی که بارسا می بازه  اعصابش خط خطی میشه*  :Yahoo (21): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 100% 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ یوخ 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ باید از خودش پرسید*  :Yahoo (21): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ بارسا*  :Yahoo (21):  *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 29 نفر  

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با هر دو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) عشق بارسایی  

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ مشخصه ... می زنه سوسکه رو به 8 قسمت نا مساوی تقسیم می 

کنه ...*  :Yahoo (12): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ مسی  

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (50): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اوهوم  

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بعدی * *

15.نظرت درباره نام کاربریش ؟ یه معماییه واسه خودش ... 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

*






 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10): 


*


17. ی ارزو واسش : به راه راست هدایت شه ، به عبارتی بیاد هوادار رئال بشه *  :Yahoo (10): *

18.ی نصیحت ؛ نصیحت که نه به عنوان یه توصیه  ؛ آناتومی رو از اول ترم درست حسابی بخون پسر   

موفق باشی  قارداشیم *

----------


## laleh74

سوالارو نمینویسم دیگه :Yahoo (4): 

1-مثلا بگم چیزی جز دکتر :Yahoo (4): جراح مغز و اعصاب :Yahoo (110): 

2-اگه دیدم حتما میگم  :Yahoo (100): 

3-یه کم بیشتر باید تلاش کنه وگرنه میشه مثل من:/

4-گاهی حرصم میگیره-__-

5-دوستشو @a.z.s

6-رو طبیعت آستارا^__^

7-فک کنم 11 :Yahoo (4): 

8-فک کنم از دخترا فقط با من گاهی حرف میزنه اونم چون من خیلی حرف میزنم :Yahoo (94): 

9-من تو این سوال مشکل دارم خیلی سخته :Yahoo (2):  

10-با یه حرکت نابودش میکنه :Yahoo (77): 

11-یاد ایشون @a.z.s  :Yahoo (4): 

12- :Yahoo (110): 

13-خدایی باید حرفه ای باشه :Yahoo (21): 

14-کم حرف میزنه بدم میاد :Yahoo (4): 
درکل پسر خوبیه^__^

15-آخرش نفهمیدم معنیش ینی چی :Yahoo (110): 

16-
با این برو مطبت :Yahoo (4): 

17-امیدوارم همیشه شاد باشی و خندون :38: 

18-خودش منو نصیحت میکنه :/

----------

